# Empfehlenswerte Alternative zu K&P



## Fabpicard (9 November 2017)

Aktuell sind bei uns in den Hallen 7 oder 8 DDCs von Kieback und Peter verbaut. Davon sind in den vergangenen Wochen dann mal eben so 2 Stück "ab geraucht"... Bei den Ersatzteilpreisen könnte ich ja schon fast auf S7-1500 mit WinCC umrüsten, wenn ich die Arbeitszeit nicht mit einrechnen würde 

Da aber die Planungen für die nächste Hall schon begonnen haben, überlegen wir uns dort ein alternatives System zu installieren. Um dann nach und nach den K&P-Krams durch was brauchbareres zu ersetzen *g*

Jetzt würde man bei Siemens aber wohl eher diese Desigio-Dinger nehmen schätze ich, hab aber hierzu keinerlei Erfahrungswerte...

Wer kennt sich denn in dem Bereich etwas aus und könnte mir hier einen Tip geben, was man sich einmal näher anschauen sollte?

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Tiktal (10 November 2017)

Wundert mich ja das Du nicht auf WAGO kommst ;-)
Unsere Hallenschiffe sind alle mit WAGO´s ausgestattet, gab bisher noch keine Probleme mit der Hardware (das Programm ist Schrott, aber dafür können die WAGO´s ja nichts).

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Wu Fu (10 November 2017)

Hallo Fabsi,

habt Ihr die K&P Geräte selbst programmiert? Ich vermute nicht, da hier spezielle Programmiersoftware notwendig ist, an welche man nicht so leicht kommt.
Würdet Ihr das neue System in der neuen Halle selbst programmieren?

Alternativen gibt es sicherlich einige, aber es muss auch jemand programmieren und projektieren.
Ich vermute es handelt sich um HVAC-Anlagen, da wäre jemand mit Erfahrung in diesem Bereich empfehlenswert.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fabpicard (10 November 2017)

Tiktal schrieb:


> (das Programm ist Schrott, aber dafür können die WAGO´s ja nichts).



*ROFL*Bei uns ist das bei Beidem der Fall 

@Wu Fu: Klar HVAC und K&P natürlich nicht selbst programmiert, das wollen die ja gar nicht das man das macht...
Allerdings würden wir gerne zukünftig selbst eine ordentliche Fehlersuche betreiben können, sowie auch Änderungen selbst vornehmen. Initial soll das natürlich dann jemand externes machen, das selbst zu machen fehlt es an Zeit.


Imho sind nicht einmal die verschiedenen zeitlich versetzten Hallen annähernd gleich programmiert. Ebenso gibt es einige gravierende Kritikpunkte die uns in den Wahnsinn treiben.

Beispielsweise hat man an den ganzen DDCs noch nen ganzen Haufen "Hand-0-Auto-Schalter" dran, bei der die DDC nicht einmal mitbekommt wenn man den auf 0 oder Auto stellt. Dann hat die letzten nicht mitbekommen das irgend ein Doof an 2 Klimageräten vor Ort auf "Aus" gedrückt hat. Ist schon schön wenn 15 Stunden eine Maschine steht, bis man a) den Fehler findet und b) nach dem Herunterkühlen von 34⁰C runter auf 20⁰C man dann wieder 2h warten muss bis alle Spiegel in der Laseranlage nicht mehr beschlagen sind... 
Pumpen sind teils redundant ausgelegt. Drückst du aber an bestimmten FUs auf "Aus" läuft die andere Pumpe nicht automatisch an...
Es gibt bei uns nur aktuell 1 Störmeldegruppe... Super, blinkt jedes mal alles rum wegen der Meldung "Störung - Gas-Warnstufe 1"... Das ist eine 1te Vorwarnung...

Ich könnte noch hunderte Zeilen so weitermachen 
Aber bis die das alles behoben hätten, wäre wir vermutlich mit der Umrüstung auf etwas anderes durch 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Ing_Lupo (10 November 2017)

Hallo

Ihr solltet euch für ein offenes  Sytem entscheiden. Ein Lastenheft mit zugelassenen Geräten erstellen. Schnittstellen festlegen. Damit  den Lieferanten  am besten im Umkreis suchen.

Wer ein geschlossenes System anbietet ist raus.

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## Wu Fu (10 November 2017)

Die Hardware ist leider immer nur so gut, wie derjenige, der diese programmiert bzw. im Vorfeld projektiert.
Ich arbeite auch in diesem Bereich und kenne K&P ein bisschen, auch wenn ich es selbst noch nicht programmiert habe.
K&P hat verschiedene Hardware, Du hast nun welche wo die Schalterstellung nicht abgefragt wird (außer jeder DO oder AO wird zurückverdrahtet). Das kann dir bei andern System auch passieren. Mit Siemens wirst Du bestimmt auch nicht günstiger und kannst dieselben Probleme haben.
Ich habt für eure neue Halle sicher ein Ingenieur-Büro. Ich würde empfehlen vorab eine Art Lastenheft auszuarbeiten, was Ihr alles haben wollt (mittlerweile weißt Du ja schon mal, was Du nicht haben willst  und dies der Ausschreibung beizulegen.
Aus meiner Sicht, ist das wichtigste immer die ausführende Firma bzw. Niederlassung, da es doch in der Ausführung immer Möglichkeiten gibt die Anlage ordentlich zu bauen oder eben nicht. Die kannst mit K&P genauso gute wie schlechte Anlagen haben, ebenso mit Siemens, HBS oder kleineren Fabrikaten bzw. ausführenden Firmen die keinen Konzern im Nacken haben.

Habt Ihr eine GLT? Die hilft auch schon ordentlich Fehler zu erkennen und zu beheben.
Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du denn? Vielleicht kenne ich ja jemanden in der Nähe 

P.S: Mit Wago habe ich auch Programmiererfahrung, hier ist es bestimmt  nicht leichter gute Programme zu erstellen, aber die Hardware ist günstiger. 

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## GLT (10 November 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> 7 oder 8 DDCs von Kieback und Peter verbaut. Davon sind in den  vergangenen Wochen dann mal eben so 2 Stück "ab geraucht"... Bei den  Ersatzteilpreisen könnte ich ja schon fast auf S7-1500 mit WinCC  umrüsten,
> ...
> überlegen wir uns dort ein alternatives System zu installieren
> ...


Wenn ihr ohnehin mit S7 arbeitet u. mit Zwiebackpeter nicht zufrieden seid - warum realisiert ihr das dann nicht mit S7? 



Fabpicard schrieb:


> würde man bei Siemens aber wohl eher diese Desigio-Dinger nehmen schätze ich


Die ASen heissen Desigo PXC - für HVAC/GA prädestiniert u. funktionieren. Hauptgründe für das System sind u.a. eine wahnsinnig ausgereifte u. umfangreiche Bibliothek rund um HVAC.

Ein grosses ABER hier - für die IBN/Wartung usw. benötigt ihr eine Lizenz für das XWorks (Sprache DMAP-> S7-Fup). Warum noch ein/e Tool/Lizenz ins Haus holen, wenn ihr mit Simatic rummacht. Siemens hätte natürlich auch noch auf S7-Basis ihr SiclimatX am Start - aber auch, warum sollte man?



Fabpicard schrieb:


> Klar HVAC und K&P natürlich nicht selbst programmiert, das wollen die ja gar nicht das man das macht...


Dieses "Gebahren" ist in der GA-Branche durchaus üblich, was idR nichts macht, weil meist bei den Kunden keine bodenständigen SPSler vor-Ort sind, die wüssten, was sie da machen. Eine Firma, die ihre SPSen selber im Griff hat, macht was falsch, wenn HLK plötzlich einen besonderen Anbieter braucht.



Fabpicard schrieb:


> Allerdings würden wir gerne zukünftig selbst eine ordentliche  Fehlersuche betreiben können, sowie auch Änderungen selbst vornehmen.  Initial soll das natürlich dann jemand externes machen, das selbst zu  machen fehlt es an Zeit.


Für die üblichen Anbieter von GA/GLT-Systemsystemen gibt es auch Produktverwender (neben den Firmen selbst) - falls ihr euch für ein derartiges System entscheiden würdet.

Ansonsten sind durchaus Anbieter auf dem Markt, die derlei Anlagen mit z.B. S7, WAGO-PLCs,.... realisieren. Bei Wago hättet ihr, neben den Kostengründen für die HW selbst, natürlich auch hinsichtlich Lizenzbezug Vorteile u. ausreichend Produktverwender gibt es auch. 



Fabpicard schrieb:


> Pumpen sind teils redundant ausgelegt. Drückst du aber an bestimmten FUs  auf "Aus" läuft die andere Pumpe nicht automatisch an...


Kommt auf die Realisierung an (oder wie die Ausschreibung/Auftrag) an - idR wird nicht direkt am FU geschalten, sondern an der ISP - dann weiß sie, was los ist.
Aus Kostengründen werden oft die RM-Kanäle bereits bei Auftragsvergabe "wegoptimiert" - blöd, aber leider oft Usus u. der "Schuldige" sässe dann eher am Geldsäckel, denn am Schaltschrank.

Braucht ihr denn ein lokale Handbedienung?
Benötigt ihr spezielle Protokolle für die GA z.B. BACNet wegen Kommunikation mit Kesselanlagen, Kältemaschinen,....?
Läuft evtl. ein EMS über die GLT?

Die Frage wurde eh schon gestellt - welche Region?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2017)

Ich programmiere gelegentlich HLK-Anlagen mit einer S7. Wenn man sonst viel Anlagentechnik macht fällt einem bei Gebäudetechnik immer wieder auf, dass hier alles möglichst billig sein muss. Kaum Rückmeldungen von Antrieben oder Ortssteuerstellen, meistens nur 0-10 V Signale dementsprechend ohne Drahtbruchüberwachung, selbst Sicherungs- und Automatenüberwachungen nur im Ausnahmefall. Wenn eine Sicherung fällt, dann merkt man es eigentlich nur dadurch, dass eine Temperatur, Druck etc. aus dem Ruder läuft.
Aber wenn alles was eigentlich sinnvoll wäre gemeldet würde, dann würde das die Anzahl der Datenpunkte schnell verdoppeln. Kostet Geld auf der SPS, auf der GLT etc. pp.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 November 2017)

Hallo

auch wenn es nach Eigenwerbung aussieht ist es   nur als Denkanstoß gemeint.

Wir stellen für die S7 Welt SPS en her die mit Step7 Klassik od TIA programiert werden. 
Als lokalen Bus haben wir Canopen. Die beste Fehlerkorrektlur im Protokoll.

Die HW Preise sind auf Haustechnik Niveau.

Einfache GLT ohne RT kosten. 

...

Anschauen lohnt sich.

Auch auf der SPS Drives H7. 139


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> ... Bei den Ersatzteilpreisen könnte ich ja schon fast auf S7-1500 mit WinCC umrüsten, wenn ich die Arbeitszeit nicht mit einrechnen würde  ..


Das ist jetzt überhaupt keine Eigenwerbung. Falls du aber ernsthaft interessiert bist, könnte ich dir ein nicht so ganz unübles Konzept mit der S7-1500 vorstellen  .


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (11 November 2017)

Hallo

bzgl der Langzeitverfügbarkeit gehen wir von mind 15 Jahren aus.

Unsere CPU V wird seit 2011 ausgeliefert. Kein Ende in Sicht.
Die CPU T hat 2 getrennte Ethernet Ports. für Prozess und EMS zB.  

Energiemessung gibt's auch.


----------



## Fabpicard (12 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Realisierung an (oder wie die Ausschreibung/Auftrag) an - idR wird nicht direkt am FU geschalten, sondern an der ISP - dann weiß sie, was los ist.
> Aus Kostengründen werden oft die RM-Kanäle bereits bei Auftragsvergabe "wegoptimiert" - blöd, aber leider oft Usus u. der "Schuldige" sässe dann eher am Geldsäckel, denn am Schaltschrank.
> 
> Braucht ihr denn ein lokale Handbedienung?
> ...



Ich greif mal diesen Teil raus um Antworten zu geben 

Region ist 54er PLZ.

Klar, am Geld liegt es doch immer, wenn man spätere Erweiterungen/Änderungen aber nur mit noch viel mehr Geld realisieren kann, kann man eine Alternative aber auch passend begründen 

Im Grunde hatte ich mir schon eine Variante überlegt, man nehme je "DDC" halt eine S7-1500 oder auch 1200, wenn ausreichend und erweitere nötige EA's halt mit ET200/Wago/Beckhoff-Komponenten. Haben wir so auch in einigen Maschinen. Lizenzen hierfür dürften kein Problem werden, da ich bei den Maschinen schon barbarisch viel für son Krams ausgeben musst   (gibt da nicht mehr viel, was ich noch nicht hab)
Als "Kopf" dafür dann 2 Terminalserver mit WinCC. Hardware von IT-Seite eh schon alles vorhanden.
Handbedienung würde dann komplett entfallen oder wenn überhaupt vor Ort halt mit ThinClient und Industrietouch-Monitor realisiert. Hat man nur eine Projektierung weil die dann schön auf die WinCC zugreifen können 

Bevor ich das aber jetzt nieder schreiben und für die nächste Halle als "Vorgabe" definiere, schaue ich lieber einmal rum was ggf. noch sinnvoller wäre. Deshalb auch die Fragestellung hier 

Ob wir spezielle Protokolle verwenden... Gut Frage, wäre vermutlich aber auch Wurst da dann dort halt mit Umrüstung der jeweiligen DCC halt auch umgestellt werden muss. Denn wenn es solche "Anbindungen" gibt, dann hab ich da bisher nur "Müll" gefunden der wohl unter die Kategorie "Kann man so machen, ist aber Kacke" fällt 

@Stefan: Bei euren CPUs viel mir bisher ein Vergleich zu "großen-Herstellern" etwas schwer, müsste ich vermutlich mal eine genauer anschauen um die dafür und dagegen zu ermitteln  die "dezentrale Peripherie" ist aber als eine der Möglichkeiten mit eingeplant zu anderen. E-Mess entfällt vollständig bei uns, da hier bereits alles mit einem Phoenix-Contact System ausgestattet ist, welches in Preis/Leistung/Funktionsumfang als ganz klarer Sieger bei unserem Aufbau hervor ging. (iso 50001 und so)

@Onkel-Dagobert: wir sollten mal Telefonieren, auch wenn "Termin" diese Jahr nicht mehr in den Kalender passt 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (12 November 2017)

Hallo

Eine CPU V hat mind die Leistung einer 315 PN 

Eine CPU T in etwa mit einer 1515.  2 getrennte Ethernet Ports

Die CPU V gibt's optional mit Profibus IO

Die CPU T mit Profinet.

Das wird im HW Manager Step7. konfiguriert. 

IO Baugruppen liegen im Schnitt bei 50 % von S. 

Wir sind ein deutscher Hersteller der in Deutschland fertigt. Support  ist kostenfrei auch hier. 

Visu ist Remote kostenlos und  beliebig viele Variablen.

Muster und Referenzen kein Problrm. 

Katalog mit Preisen auf unserer HP.


----------



## cas (9 März 2018)

Vieleicht schon zu spät aber wir nehmen fast nur noch BECKHOFF und Atvise. Besser nicht geht...

Gerne können wir ein Angebot machen 

VG CAS


----------

